Ask HN: What parts of the web is HN unfamiliar with? - Roybot
======
hedora
Anything enterprise.

Unless you are a hyperscaler, or a social network aiming for exponential
growth, private cloud cloud can be much, much more performant, and less
expensive once you are operating non-trivial infrastructure.

